# Where Did You Send Your Work This Month?



## Pamelyn Casto (Dec 4, 2020)

JJ Bucholz suggested I start this thread (from my in response to Carole/ PiP's post about needing to send more work out) so we can post here where and what we've sent out each month. 

The sending out process is so time-consuming, so difficult and boring that many of us put it off far too often and far too long. Maybe with this thread we'll want to try to keep up with each other, maybe draw encouragement and inspiration from each other if we post what we've sent out each month. So I'll start. 

This month I finished and sent out my monthly flash fiction newsletter (on Dec. 2). 

This month I sent an essay to OPEN: Journal of Arts & Letters (on Dec. 2). 

Shortly I'll be sending three poems to Carve Magazine. I have the editor's name, and have chosen two of the three poems I'll send (so have to choose one more before I can send off the packet). I have my cover letter and bio finished so it's a matter of selecting one more poem. But I'll take any excuse to put off even this small chore. (I'm hoping to add to this thread . . . tomorrow . . . when I finally send the packet off. And there's a contest I want to enter . . . ) 

I'm hoping that with this thread we'll all do better at getting our work out there. So what have you sent out this month?


----------



## JJBuchholz (Dec 4, 2020)

I just the other day sent a short story off to a publisher known as TQR Stories, of which I found reference to in another thread here. I've already gotten a reply back to say that they are currently reading and going over said story.

That's all I've sent recently. The last round of short stories/novellas I sent off was at the end of summer, and had one of them published. Once the calendar ticks over to 2021 and into a new quarter, I'll send off another round of manuscripts to various places.

-JJB


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Dec 5, 2020)

I've actually been on a bit of a sending kick, maybe because it's something to do instead of studying for finals lol. Sent a couple poems to Light Poetry and 3 flash pieces to Hellebore. And a week or so ago I sent a few poems to Slice, a piece of very short fiction to Paranoid Tree, and 2 stories to Hypnos.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 5, 2020)

Salt.


----------



## Darren White (Dec 9, 2020)

One poem to *Kaleidoscope Magazine* (It is accepted and I get paid for it)
And my recently finished book to *Screencraft. *That one is not free, I paid a submission entry fee. So I don't think everyone will want to consider it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 11, 2020)

I printed and thermally bound a selection of my poems for my daughter, she showed them to her fiancé's aunt, a prize winning author, who asked my daughter if I had a publisher as "I was a proper poet, not an amateur." I took this as a hint and sent them off to Salt Publishing...


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 11, 2020)

I sent a short story to The New Yorker. I'm 100% anticipating rejection but hey, always missing shots you don't take and stuff.


----------



## OatmealMan (Dec 11, 2020)

I sent a very very  rough draft of a short story to a friend in another states with an english and creative writing major. Beyond that I came here looking to get feedback on the first chapter of a longer piece i'm writing in the same setting


----------



## VRanger (Dec 12, 2020)

OatmealMan said:


> I sent a very very  rough draft of a short story to a friend in another states with an english and creative writing major. Beyond that I came here looking to get feedback on the first chapter of a longer piece i'm writing in the same setting



I don't see that you posted it anywhere in the forum. Were you looking to send it to someone privately?


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 12, 2020)

Since I wrote a young adult story this time around, and after listening to it a couple of times with a text to speech reader I sent it to Voyage. I sent a different story of mine to cast of wonders. Since the co-protagonist is young I thought I'd submit it there.  It's a young adult market as well. If voyage doesn't accept it I know there are other markets for the one I submitted. Still wish I had some more feedback on that particular story to know if I finally fixed it according to the feedback in the workshop... It has a good style imo. I don't usually write with an emphasis that is heavy on style. But a lot of people who give feedback have that philosophy when it comes to writing their own stories.


----------



## EternalGreen (Dec 12, 2020)

Gothic short story submitted to Boneyard Soup Magazine on November 26th. (Rejection probable.)

Literary flash submitted to Upstreet Magazine on December 11th. (Rejection very probable.)


----------



## JJBuchholz (Dec 22, 2020)

Starting another publishing blitz right now. My latest short story is being sent off to ELQ, The Windsor Review, The New Yorker (aiming high right now!), and a couple others via online submissions. Here's hoping!

-JJB


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Dec 24, 2020)

Well, I finally got it in gear and approached an editor with some possibilities this week. So I at least know the first part of 2021 will be busy because the editor's interested.   

I offered an essay on a topic I've been researching and writing for a couple of years and the editor wants it. Now I have to finish writing it (I need to track down a couple of citations and need to polish it up.)

I also offered a list of recommended how-to books on writing in general (good how-tos for fiction, poetry, prose poetry, flash fiction, creative nonfiction). The editor wants it and I'm in the process of pulling that together.

But what also happened was that the editor asked me if I would serve as editor for a collection of flash fiction (a "best of" collection). I quickly said yes and am now busy doing the reading and selecting for that project. 

So I'm finishing up 2020 busy, and will get off to a good and busy start with 2021.


----------



## OatmealMan (Jan 4, 2021)

vranger said:


> I don't see that you posted it anywhere in the forum. Were you looking to send it to someone privately?


I'm still working on that minimum post count to get permission to post works.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Jan 4, 2021)

Good luck, all. Hope you all get a "yes" from the publishers you've contacted. I just sent off three prose poems to Better Than Starbucks. This is so difficult for me, deciding where I'll send something, deciding what I'll send, and then getting all the necessary info together (cover letter, bio). I'm patting myself on the back because today I finally sent something out. So this is a good start to 2021.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Jan 4, 2021)

I also meant to say that Better Than Starbucks pays for each quarterly issue's Editor's Choice and another award (can't think of the name of the second award). So while not every writer gets pay, some do. (I've received the Editor's Choice award twice now.) They also nominate for the Pushcart Prize each year (I was lucky enough to have my work nominated by them-- last year or maybe the year before). And if you like hard copy, they also have a Print on Demand (POD) system. You might consider sending them some of your work too.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 6, 2021)

Cool, I didn't know about that Print On Demand thing! I got a featured poem for experimental poetry in the current issue. Have some other poems in queue with them, too.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Jan 6, 2021)

That's great news, Arrow. I look forward to reading your experimental poem. I'll go look it up right now.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Jan 6, 2021)

Found your poem, Arrow. Read it and really liked it. I can see why it got the "featured poem" award. Good job!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you! That means a lot coming from an experienced poet like you!


----------



## Darren White (Jan 9, 2021)

I see Better Than Starbucks also accepts chapbooks. Well, that will be my mission for this month. One last editing round before I submit it there.

And yes, Arrow, I love that poem of yours!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks, Darren! Looked on their site and couldn't find the chapbook call...I found the full-length manuscript spot but that was currently closed. (?)


----------



## Darren White (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah, that's what I meant 
Around 90 pages
I'm so used to call longer poetry work 'chapbook' ...sigh...


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 10, 2021)

I subbed a story to Fantasy & Science Fiction mag on New Years Day in an attempt to start 2021 off on the right foot, and I got a very promising reply from the editor yesterday. Not an acceptance, mind you, but a very solid "maybe." So now I've gone and gotten my hopes all the way up. I know better than to do that, but it's been a goal of mine to have work appear in one of the old school sci-fi mags and I think that's one of the few left. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EternalGreen (Feb 3, 2021)

I submitted to Fantasy and Science Fiction today. I am _one-hundred-percent_ expecting a form rejection.


----------



## EternalGreen (Feb 5, 2021)

I just pulled the trigger on a triple-barrel shotgun loaded with submissions for the same story.

I anticipate a triple rejection, of course.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2021)

Subbed a short to Clarkesworld yesterday. The good news is I'll have my rejection inside of a week.


----------



## EternalGreen (Feb 16, 2021)

My [redacted] story submitted this month got accepted for an anthology. If I get a better offer, I'm definitely taking it.

I have a tepid attitude towards anthologies, but at least I will reach _some _readers.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2021)

EternalGreen said:


> If I get a better offer, I'm definitely taking it.


Can you even do that...? Like, if you're accepted and you yank the piece after the fact, that generally pisses editors off. At least, from what I've heard.


----------



## JJBuchholz (Feb 20, 2021)

Tiamat said:


> Subbed a short to Clarkesworld yesterday. The good news is I'll have my rejection inside of a week.



They are quick with those. Too quick.

Anyways, in regards to my own recent submissions, nothing this month. I am planning another mass submission in the middle of March,
as I'll have a couple more stories completed by then that I wish to send. I might try some new publishers this time around as well, and
will probably send something to the publisher that accepted that story of mine back in the fall of last year.

-JJB


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 6, 2021)

It's my university's spring break, so I just spent most of the day on a submission spree, highlights being that Fantasy & Science Fiction were FINALLY open for poetry (yeep!) and that I found a possible good fit for my LM story: tdotspec's Strange Religion call, which is specifically for speculative fiction that engages with religion/spirituality.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 6, 2021)

I love those marketing sprees. It's so worthwhile to submit and then keep the fingers crossed. I'll keep them crossed for you, Arrow. Sounds like you've found a great match. (Now you'll likely start writing some more for your next submission spree.)


----------

